# Sarplaninac



## Jlynnp (Sep 9, 2014)

I am looking for a Sarplaninac. These are somewhat rare here in the US but are incredible LGD/ I have watched videos of one taking on wolves and winning. If anyone knows of one or of a breeder please let me know.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I was looking over what information I had about this breed because, at one time, I was interested in purchasing one. What I discovered is that between the time I had this information and now I lost the hard drive plus all the information I had accumulated.

I remember a breeder I have high regards for is in one of the northern states and serves our country; so while she is serving, her husband tends to the sarsplaninacs. I'll search around and see if I have any hand-written notes and get back to you.

You're certainly right in believing this is an awesome breed!

Sorry, could not find the name of the breeder I admired so much. I believe I might have mentioned her on my "Made My Choice...A Bulgarian Karakachan" thread...maybe in one of the middle pages where I was talking about adolescents in LGDs. I got a lot of great information from this Sars breeder and put it in that thread somewhere.


----------

